
Thiel Fellowship: Where are they today? - edblarney
http://www.businessinsider.com/where-are-they-now-peter-thiel-fellowship-2017-3
======
shakna
Sorry to harp on about design, but:

1/3 [0] of the real estate needs to be covered by a banner, really?

[0] [http://imgur.com/sk95RPB](http://imgur.com/sk95RPB)

------
yggda
One way around the ad blocker. [https://apple.news/ALm-
JRMEgSpqhiW8kvHDeLA](https://apple.news/ALm-JRMEgSpqhiW8kvHDeLA)

------
bbctol
This is a highlight reel of the more successful fellows; has anyone done a
broad survey of all fellows to see where they ended up?

